# Christmas Photos of Our Babies



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Since Christmas is less than a month away, I figured we should start a Blog of all our Babies in thier Christmas outfits.

The first photo is of Daisy Mae, it was taken with the oldcamera. We will be doing another photo shute soon so"hopefully" the pictures will be better.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's Buttercup's last years Christmas photo. We used this one for our Christmas card. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

Aww ain't they the most cutest little things!..love the pictures!



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Nov 30, 2006)

How in the world did you get clothes on them!!!Ivory wont have a darn thing to do with it. Chased her around for along time and gave up.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Buttercup &amp; Daisy Mae were really good, they just sat there. 

Were going to try to do Wilbur &amp; Jackie too, now that should beinteresting as you can barely ever:bunnydance: catch them.

Susan


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 30, 2006)

Ohhhhh, aren't they CUTE???


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness that is so cute! Wewant to do a family portrait of our two kitties and Bandit for ourChristmas cards. I don't think I'd catch BAndit to put a suiton though, I can't catch that little guy anytime hehehe. Picsare so cute!!


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonderful photos! I love love love the look on Buttercup's face..like "Come on, take the dang picture already"

I bought a little Santa costume for the boys...We'll see if I can actually get one of them to wear it


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This isn't an outfit, but it's Christmas-y







I think red is her color. Hee hee


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Sunggly's Mom , red definitely is his color. What a cute picture.

Can I have him as my Christmas present?LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Susan, Snuggy is the biggest divayou'll ever meet. 

I don't know if anyone else would be able to put up with her bunny-tude, but I love her for it!


She*did* ask for additional human slaves on her Christmas list, though. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17042&amp;forum_id=5&amp;jump_to=244158#p244158

Laura


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Laura Snuggy's list is great. My 4would love the 50 lbs of craisins also. You should have seenthem last nite when I brought them up for them. They all wentnuts.

Susan:apollo:

PS Snuggy sorry I called you a HIM in my last post and called youSNUGGLY DAH. I sure hope you will forgive mystupidity.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, Susan, I'm sorry I hijacked yourthread. I guess I thought it was for everybody to post theirbunny Christmas pics. 

:embarrassed:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Laura I did start this thread for everyone to put pictures on it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

How about I move this to the Photo Philes instead of BB, so that people know to post their Christmas pics?

Is that okay?

Also, Susan, for the longest time, I thought it was Snugglysmom..I onlynoticed a while back that it was Snuggy..no "L". I dont know how manytimes I probably called her Snuggly


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Haley, yes please move this.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

SOOOSKA

I love Daisy Mae's Santa outfit,she is So adorable!:inlove:

Buttercup is very Cute Tooand seem so easy going. Can't wait for the Wilbur &amp; Jackie Photo Shoot.:wink




MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's Harper with Santa from today:






I bought Harper a Christmas sweater last year, but I can't find itsince we moved! It was so adorable, it was blue with christmas tree'sand snowmen all over it. So no Christmas outfit till I find it.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 1, 2006)

this is domino, last years pic (didnt get to take new ones yet)


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 1, 2006)

ani-lover, what a great picture of Domino!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 1, 2006)

Domino is so adorable. I just love his colouring.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks, i love the fact that you brought harperfor pics with santa. that is so cool. i wish domino would sit on santaslap but he might pee on him.lol:rollseyes


----------



## Starina (Dec 1, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing about my bunny anda santa meeting. She would probably pee all over poor santa and mess upmy x-mas. That and the eye rolls I would get from my BF and my family.They think I am a little nuts when it comes to my Tinkle BUnny.:crazinessI am planning to make her a knitted santa hatthough.http://spinblessing.com/fpk_santa_bunny_hat.htmI'llbe sure to take some photos of her.



~Star~


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 3, 2006)

this will be peapoos second christmas with usand peteys first.. i havent done any pictures yet this yr but i havethe ones of peapoo from last yr.. 

one of her christmasoutfits







and some christmas-time snow


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2006)

peapoo bunny, you actually get snow in NorthCarolina? I thought you were pretty far south.

Susan


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 3, 2006)

I should put this in Bunnies Disapproving =P


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 3, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> peapoo bunny, you actually get snow inNorthCarolina? I thought you were pretty far south.
> 
> Susan


yeah we get snow.. we even had a blizzard once


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Sthvtsh!
Looks like PetSmart has the same setup everywhere. 






These were taken on Saturday. Pebbles first Santa Pictures.

Rainbows!


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2006)

Aww how cute Pebbles!

She does look a bit dissaproving in that pic..maybe shes sick of having her photo taken?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's Daisy Mae all wrapped up for Mr Tumnus.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's Wilbur &amp; Jackie getting ready for Christmas.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2006)

Those are such great pics Susan!

How did you manage to get that bow into Daisy Mae's hair? Tumnus and I think she looks amazing.

Jackie and Wilbur are so adorable together, dressed in their Christmas best. Did Buttercup get a photo shoot as well!

Im jealous..I need to get some pics up soon!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2006)

Sparky and Scooter:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

Sparky &amp; Scooter are adorable.

And of course Pebbles admiring her Xmas photos is cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's one of Buttercup this year.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

And here's the real priceless one of me andWilbur &amp; Jackie. Check out the "Double Chin". Husbandinsisted he take this. LOL

Susan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Look at that precious princess!

So adorable!


----------



## star_girl (Dec 5, 2006)

awwwwww, all the bunnies look gorgeous! I can'tpick a fav christmas pic!! but i'm glad i'm not the only one who buyschristmas stuff for thier bunnies...i bought hats for mine... i havethree pics so far (they don't sit still for long enough and the hatsfall off hehe) one of my baby white bunny and one of one of the babybrown bunnies and one of thier mum




















"No more Pictures!"


Anna xxxxx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2006)

Snuggy wants to be the tree topper:






Devil horns would be more fitting.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2006)

How can you say that about little Snuggy angel!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2006)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> How can you say that about little Snuggy angel!


Yeah, I guess we deserved her attitude after humiliating her with those wings. She was NOT amused.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

Anna those babies are adorable and the momma is cute too.

Can I borrow Snuggy for my tree topper, that picture is just too darn cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

That's so cute...with that big hind foot sticking out like, "Eh!" Hehe!
*
Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Snuggy wants to be the tree topper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

The more I look at Snuggy's picture the more Ithink he looks like the "Flying Nun". orshould I say the"Flying Bunny".

This was a program that Sally Fields was on in the 60's. Of course here I go again dating myself. LOL.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 6, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Of course here I go again dating myself.



Don't feel bad, theshow ran from 1967 to1970.
I watched that show too.


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 6, 2006)

Hazel and White Chocolate last year's Christmaspictures. I have never tried putting clothes on them, don't think itwill go over well .
But Hazel does love to look at the lights on the tree, and they bothlove to munch on the straw ornaments we hang on the bottom branches forthem.

















P.S. you can click on the thumbnails to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, I think this is a Christmascard... the child gazing in wide-eyed wonder at the Christmastree -- except she's a bunny!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

maherwoman* wrote:*


> That's so cute...with that big hind foot sticking out like,"Eh!" Hehe!



I was thinking it was more like "Gah!" :santawink:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

Yay! Lisa (RabbitHutch) from SARSposted a pic of Harvey in his Christmas hat, so I'm sure she won't mindif I repost it here! This is my fav Christmas bunpic. (This is the fundraiser pic the org was using to sellSanta Hats -- they're all out,but they're great fittinghats! If you make one just like it, send SARS(smallanimalrescue.org) a donation!)


----------



## cheryl (Dec 7, 2006)

Aww that little santa hat is the most adorable thing,how cute is that!

and look at Harvey..what a good lookin young boy,just look at his gorgeous little face! :inlove:



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

Just what I wanted! A bunny under my tree! 






Pipp helped us open presents.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2006)

Here'sour Christmas Card I sent out this year.

From left to right Daisy Mae, Jackie, Wilbur and Buttercup.

I cannot take the credit for the beautiful card, Mike so kindly did this for me.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> Here'sour Christmas Card I sent out this year.



OMG is that precious!! Your bunnies were made forChristmas!:heartbeat:





sas and the warren


----------



## cheryl (Dec 8, 2006)

Ohh gosh Susan!.your bunnies are the most cutest little things,they are just so adorable!

I really love that christmas card







cheryl


----------



## macrabbit (Dec 8, 2006)

great pictures.... oh how i wish there was abunny in my stocking this year!great picture Pipp - as you say def.christmas card materialxxxquick plug for thisthread...http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17018&amp;forum_id=22


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2006)

I wanted to let everyone know myChristmas card of the babies was on our local TV station today arnoon.arty0002: I emailed it yesterday to the "Weather Guy"and he put it on. Now my Babies are famous. LOL:bunnydance:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

aww Susan thats awesome!

Which pic was it?

Edit: Duh. look up Haley! Now I see it. That is precious!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 9, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Iwanted to let everyone know my Christmas card of the babieswas on our local TV station today ar noon.arty0002: Iemailed it yesterday to the "Weather Guy" and he put it on.Now my Babies are famous. LOL:bunnydance:


You must feel so proud Susan!..Hehe i'm sure there were a lot ofawwwww's from everyone that was watching,with gorgeous bunnies likethat..how could anyone not go awwwww 



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2006)

Susan that card is awesome! :bow


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 9, 2006)

Well here's our Family Christmas Portraits withSanta that we haddone at my house. (My father in law isSanta)  

First is just us and the two Cats because Bandit didn't want to come out lol







Here's All of us and Bandit in my arms. Had to keep his towelwith him though, he wasn't having a very good day. Bad Moodlol






Dont know why I have red eye in these when my camera has red eye reduction. I get it terrible.






And just Chris and I


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice photos, Crystalball. 

You look like Kate Hudson in the last photo.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2006)

Great pictures.

I think thats the real Santa. Is that his real beard?

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 10, 2006)

"But Baby its cold outside!"


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. Kate Hudson? Well I'll take that as a compliment 

It is the real Santa hehehe 

Yes thats his real everything. Real beard, Real glasses, Real Belly hehehe


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's Chris with his Christmas present from the Babies. They couldn't wait till Christmas to give it to him.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 12, 2006)

Not really of my baby, but look at the nice stocking someone at SARS made for me!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Not really of my baby, but look at the nice stocking someoneat SARS made for me!


aww its so sweet your very lucky!!






*pinksalamander* thats such a cute hat! does it stay on while the bunny hope about?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 13, 2006)

SOOOSKA (Susan)

I love the way you framed the pictures Chris is holding, It almost looks as if the Picture is Floating in the frame. 

Great Job!:great:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SpiritedBunnie (Dec 16, 2006)

I Know the back ground isn't real but I thought it was cute to post. I would like to see other christmas photos


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey SB, we've got a Christmas pics thread here, I'll move this one to merge with that one, it's awesome!


----------



## FatRabbit (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a Wuzzle Christmas!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 18, 2006)

aww keep the pics coming i will try and sneek mybunnies into the living room where our tree is to get some pics but imnot promosing i will be able to!

is there any problem with letting the bunnies play with tinsle if i supervise them so they dont eat it?


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 18, 2006)

Unfortunatley no! I managed to perch it on hishead and pet him to stay still, bu then becausei wa spettinghim i couldn't take the pic. I took that just as it moved and itflashed just before the hat fell off I tried to attach itwith elastic but he hated it! Still cute hey!


----------



## FatRabbit (Dec 18, 2006)

As long as they're not eating it, hunnybunny, Ithink it's fine! Also make sure they don't get wrapped/stuck in it andpanic, though b/c then they might hurt themselves. 

We put our tinsel high enough that she would need to make an effort toget to it and she doesn't seem interested at all. She sniffed at it andmoved on. The pine needles are much more interesting! (and yummy,apparently.)


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 18, 2006)

lol

thanks for the reasurance i think i will get some tinsel and take itoutside with my camera and see waht my bunnies make of it as they havenever seen any as they have always lived outside!! lol what deprivedbunnies they are, no tinsel and never seen an alive xmas tree as weusually put our tree in the garden once we've finished with it to letit die off a bit before we take it to the dump!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's one of Buttercup from last Christmas.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aww that picture is adorable!


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2006)

Great Pics everyone!

As most of you know, I was out of town last week and Ive fallen waybehind on Christmas decorating and such. I put up the tree last nightand Mr. Tumnus was in awe. I think he thought he was back in the wildagain. I just hope we can keep him away from it for another week!

Anyway, pics to come soon...for now, heres a pic Fran (Pinksalamander) made for me of Mr. Tumnus:






:giftsmiley::reindeertongue:Happy Holidays :santawink: :gifts:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Haley, that is a cute picmade for you of Mr. Tumnus. 

I want a santa hat for mine! :X Still looking, the pet store didn't have any tonight.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi Snuffles, we most of our hats from the dollarstore, they were on little stiuffed animals and we just took them offand gave them to the bunnies.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

Finally! Heres my beautiful Christmas tree (as you can see, its in Tumnus territory)







Tumnus checks out his first tree thats actually indoors...Feeling like youre in the wilderness again Mr. Tumnus?






"Maybe if I hide the gate she will let me play under the tree more..."






"Can I help you? Cant you see Im busy here? And where are my presents anyway?"






Costume pics to come soon....:reindeertongue:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi Haley, yourtree is beautiful. 

Daisy Mae:heartbeat: said Mr Tumnus is getting more handsome, and she'sglad he's under the Christmas tree, she thinks he's her present.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2006)

Beautiful Mr. Tumnus and tree Haley! Can't wait for the costume!

Thanks Susan for the tip, I may go and get a couple so I may torment the buns! :lookaround


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 21, 2006)

Aww, everyone's photos are so cute!

Haley, I LOVE your tree! And that little furry creature too, of course.

This was our card this year:

Front
To come....my computer is not working and letting me upload new photos.:shrug: I'll run a virus scan after work and try to post it.

Back


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2006)

^^haha Look at that cute Drizzle butt! I love it 

Mr. Tumnus wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas. 
















Merry Christmas!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2006)

Back at ya Mr. Tumnus and Haley!Here's Angel and Snuffles. Merry Christmas! BTW, Idid get a new camera! Tons of pics to come, yay.











:bunnydance:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> ^^haha Look at that cute Drizzle butt! I love it
> 
> Mr. Tumnus wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas.
> 
> ...


how cute!!! where did you get the outfit?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 25, 2006)

Haley

Your tree is Beautiful and I just loveAllMr. Tumnus's outfits especially this one, it lookslikehis lip is turned under andlike he's saying"Oh!Mom Pleasehurry Up andDo the FlashyThingand get thisFuzzy off MyHead"!:laugh: :inlove:










MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2006)

Aaaw, Mr Tumnus is so cute  I didn't manage to get any pics yet, but I'll see if I can get some over the coming week


----------



## missyscove (Dec 26, 2006)

Mine are a little late, but I just got back from vacation.Me, my brother Charlie, Timmy, Fiona, Missy, and Shadow. 

We're about to open Christmas gifts. Perhaps I'll get a picture of them then, but we'll see.


----------



## Haley (Dec 27, 2006)

*hunnybunny63 wrote: *


> how cute!!! where did you get the outfit?


Thanks everyone! 

*hunnybunny*, I got it at Target for 2.50! The hat didnt come with it, we stole that from an old teddy bear!

*Missyscove:* Great pic! You should send that out next year as a Christmas Card!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 28, 2006)

> *Missyscove:* Great pic! You should send that out next year as a Christmas Card!



It was our Christmas card this year, my mom sent them out while we were on vacation with my dad.


----------



## Starina (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the sexy santa striptease!:bunnydance:Mr. Tumnus is so cute and makes a great santa with hislittle beard.Hereis my Tinkle bunny inher santa hat.








ANd here she is as a felt ornament.








~Star~

PS I posted these in the arts and crafts thread. I forgot to post them here.


----------



## Haley (Dec 31, 2006)

Tinkle is adorable! Did you make the hat yourself or purchase it from somewhere?

I know sars was selling those this year to raise money. I really want to get one for next year, they are so cute!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 31, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Iknow sars was selling those this year to raise money. I really want toget one for next year, they are so cute!


Ack, rub it in!! I guess this is the last day to postChristmas photos before lookingdecidely un-seasonal,huh. I don't think (after all that) it'sgonnahappen! 

Somebody posted the pattern in this thread:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17181&amp;forum_id=5

It turned the pattern ispretty common -- although the SARShats are custom fit for each type of rabbit ears, so they fit eachrabbit like a glove -- and Greta, bless her heart, used theregular pattern to knit me five ADORABLE little hats, and they workedout GREAT!! I gotpicsofthebunnies wearing them -- somewere happier than others, Pipp was not impressed -- andwentto download them to post in this thread and in my bunny blog and makeinto Christmas cards, and PIPP HAD EATEN MY CAMERA CABLE!!!(She must have known -- don't get mad, get even). 

Can I call them New Years Hats and post them in mid-January?

sas


----------



## Starina (Dec 31, 2006)

I knit it myself. I also made the ornament usingthe bunnybytes.com ones as inspiration. I am just putting the finishingtouches on a stocking for her. (Walmart clearence!) I used a darker redfor the hat, to give it a more antique feel. I am thinking about makinga new one next year with a off white to make it truely vintage.I posted a pattern link in the bunny arts and craftsthread. Thanks for the compliments. :bunnydance:



~Star~


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

late, but here they are:


----------

